# [SOLVED] ASUS driver for WINXP



## Zanouth

Device Manager shows unknown device with yellow (?). 
Used Unknown Device Identifier; device identified as: 

PCI standard ISA bridge [Unknown]
Chip: Nvidia Corp
Chip Vender Nvidia Corp
Device PCI standard ISA bridge
PnpID VEN_10DE&DEV_0360&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2
Vender (Standard system devices)
Device ID - ACPI\AWY0001\2&DABA3FF&0

2.40 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64
Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N-E 1.XX
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS M2N-E ACPI BIOS 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2

This is a new computer and the conflict did not occur until I loaded additional software from the mobo CD.:4-thatsba

Where is this device and what does it do? 
I've searched driver forums, but all of the references are to other mobos. I'm afraid to install the wrong driver.

Unable to locate correct driver at ASUS web site, can anyone help?


----------



## dai

*Re: ASUS driver for WINXP*

pop in the m/b cd and run setup


----------



## msanyo

*Re: ASUS driver for WINXP*



Zanouth said:


> Device Manager shows unknown device with yellow (?).
> Used Unknown Device Identifier; device identified as:
> 
> PCI standard ISA bridge [Unknown]
> Chip: Nvidia Corp
> Chip Vender Nvidia Corp
> Device PCI standard ISA bridge
> PnpID VEN_10DE&DEV_0360&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2
> Vender (Standard system devices)
> Device ID - ACPI\AWY0001\2&DABA3FF&0
> 
> 2.40 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64
> Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N-E 1.XX
> Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
> BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS M2N-E ACPI BIOS
> Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2
> 
> This is a new computer and the conflict did not occur until I loaded additional software from the mobo CD.:4-thatsba
> 
> Where is this device and what does it do?
> I've searched driver forums, but all of the references are to other mobos. I'm afraid to install the wrong driver.
> 
> Unable to locate correct driver at ASUS web site, can anyone help?


Hi there Zanouth!

Well, it's a very annoying problem. I found out what might be the problem when i finally checked my system with Everest. It's a ACPI driver so it's related with power management. And for that is the driver (I don't really recall if it's on the MoBo Cd or not, i was angry enough :upset: to realize that Asus didn't bulk it in the generic setup process) AMD Live-Away. You can download the driver from here: http://dlsvr02.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N32-SLI Deluxe/AMDLive.zip

Actually it's some kind of patch after all. Good Luck!


----------



## pjsouth

*Re: ASUS driver for WINXP*

msanyo: Thanks for the advice. I built this computer at Christmas and have had an unknown device since booting. I used your recomendation yesterday and it solved the problem. I also have had a problem with a message that the service had not started. This is also solved. Thanks again. pjsouth


----------



## nhoria

*Re: ASUS driver for WINXP*

Device that have Device ID - ACPI\AWY0001\2&DABA3FF&0 is called "AMD Away Mode" and drivers (Windows XP)for this device can be found here:
http://es.geocities.com/larsthiessen/AWY0001.zip or
ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socke...xe/AMDLive.zip
It work for me.


----------



## dai

Zanouth
did you mark it solved


----------

